# NHS's Cousin on Friday nights



## Chaser

So, NHS, I think I found a vid of your cousin and what he does to keep busy on the weekends. Apparently he doesn't know how to dance, but thinks his ninja moves work just fine.


----------



## Moostickles

:rotfl: 

I kept looking over my shoulder while it was playing like I was looking at something I shouldn't

*-band-*____________________ *(())*________________________


----------



## Loke

I'm pretty sure that wasn't his cousin. Looked more like NHS himself. He learned those moves from .45


----------



## NHS

:mrgreen: Ha Ha. That dude has some moves! I guess it is time for a cousin ninja update. He has been busy making his youtube movies. He has evolved and now goes by the handle DanBo

Here is a taste of his latest antics:

[youtube:v8d0j662]http://www.youtube.com/v/AYoHfDWfg3w&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:v8d0j662]

Ninja Pirate:









Ninja Archer:


----------



## Chaser

WOW!!! Not much else you can say! How'd he find another ding-dong to play along in his escapades?


----------



## Huge29

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> I kept looking over my shoulder while it was playing like I was looking at something I shouldn't


My experience was similar, but I simply did not want anyone to see me watching it.


----------



## Bax*

I'm trying not to make fun of this, but I gotta say: that is really quite strange! He looks like he is a bit older (at least in his 20's), does he act pretty normal outside of the ninja persona? I mean, maybe this is his hobby like those people who do Lair and dress up like midevil knights and warlocks and such?

This is definitely new to me! I havent seen many people quite get so wrapped up in the ninja thing before. Although I did have an Elder in my district on my mission that wore a Japanese Sneek-Suit for sneaking around and he loved martial arts.... God bless you Elder Judy!
o-||


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> I'm trying not to make fun of this, but I gotta say: that is really quite strange! He looks like he is a bit older (at least in his 20's), does he act pretty normal outside of the ninja persona? I mean, maybe this is his hobby like those people who do Lair and dress up like midevil knights and warlocks and such?
> o-||


I went to school with him; he is a young 34 years old.


----------



## Bax*

Is he pretty strange all around, or is this his weekend hobby?
-Ov-


----------



## Chaser

Bax* said:


> Is he pretty strange all around, or is this his weekend hobby?
> -Ov-


Now I'm not positive, but it seems to reason that if a dude gets to the point of producing full on videos of this stuff, and putting it out there for the world to see, he takes himself and his "hobby" pretty seriously. I would venture a guess that he's borderline personality disorder...in other words, the ninja is his other self. Strange doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## NHS

Chaser is spot on. My cousin is crazier than a peach orchard boar. This thread was started as a follow-up to the original thread I started a few years ago. Here is the link:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=15041&hilit=ninja

While I do not endorse or condone his behavior, I sure get a kick out of it.....from a distance. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser

NHS said:


> ...crazier than a peach orchard boar...


 -_O- -_O- -_O-

I'll have to remember that one. I love good sayings like this.


----------



## NHS

Time for a Ninja update!!! It appears his Youtube videos have been discovered by the television show "World's Dumbest". It fits right in. Here is a sample:


----------



## Huge29

I am just glad to see him get the credit he is due; but he has some videos much dumber than that one!


----------



## Chaser

Somehow I knew he would end up on a show like that. Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Al Hansen

:lol:


----------



## Bax*

LOL! I needed that


----------

